# Porter-Cable sawzall



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Got a chance to use this sawzall, I was impressed. You can cut at any angle, I might just have to get me one of these. Had to cut a pipe that was right against a wall, set blade to cut at the 90 degree angle and was able to cut the pipe with vary little damage to back wall.

I give this sawzall a :thumbsup:

*Features:*



New Quik-Change blade clamp for keyless blade changes in seconds
Electronic variable speed switch 0-2,900 SPM
1-1/4" stroke
100% ball bearings
Pivoting front shoe
Jigsaw blade adapter # 12429
360° blade rotation
180° Joint adjustment


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Have it. Love it. Neenar Neenar.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use a DeWalt with the 4 way blade setting.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

a buddy of mine has one of those and it seems pretty nice. i have the old style porter cable and if it's quality is any indication, this one should last a good long time and take a serrious beating. 





paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Have the dewalt also. Cordless. Neenar. Neenar.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a rigid, and its alright


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I like mine.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I always get ready to buy it ,, then i say ive worked for the past 19 years with my milwakee super sawzall by now ive encountered just about any position any pipe any size possible and got through the job... But i still want it.. I got $500 in macys gift cards and nothing for tools... at least ill look good


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Ron, I have the same one, TigerSaw, makes those re-pipes happen in no time! I love the thing and am glad I got it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You think DeWalts are good


----------

